# ATH - Alterity Therapeutics



## karmatik (2 September 2007)

Yeah I know its just another biotechnology company but it would seem to me this one has some potential with its research into Alzheimers disease. Any major breakthrough here could lead to massive potentil for profits.

Anybody got any positive information on this one?


Pat


----------



## ocelot (15 May 2008)

Well reading the news continually coming out this company may have legs. They have released some very positive news stories out there. Their clincal trials have been successfull as well.


----------



## ocelot (11 July 2008)

There has been a nice annoucement today showing success in their trials. I am expecting this stock to move during the day


----------



## ocelot (17 July 2008)

These have been rising nicelsy over the last week up 11c and its reported today they are releasing their findings on the 30th. Seriosuly worth a look I reckon.


----------



## ocelot (11 March 2009)

Quite a nice little update from Prana. Hopefully this good news will lead somewhere like a higher shareprice.


----------



## carmen (14 April 2009)

The concept sounds great, but the SP has been asleep throughout the whole rally. In fact, i think its gone down, despite the odd semi encouraging announcement. I think the market is expecting more guidance on Phase IIb trials. Either way, i think I'll be waiting a long time for serious sp increases, even assuming all goes well.


----------



## datal1 (1 March 2011)

Do we have any PBT holders around here? I've been reading into it and following reports like the Southern Cross Equities and it could be promising, opinions and thoughts?


----------



## basilio (23 March 2011)

Prana might have hit the jackpot here.  The shares are climbing steeply on  the announcement that they appear to have excellent results in reversing Alzhiemers in mice. 

Very big deal both financially and health wise.

http://newsstore.fairfax.com.au/app...te.ac?get_prices=Get+prices+&+charts&code=pbt


----------



## basilio (23 March 2011)

What goes up....

PBT has just announced  a capital raising of $6.2m with the private sale to sophisticated investors of  27 m shares at .225 c.   This capitalizes exceptionally well on yesterdays announcement of just how effective their Alzheimer treatment is going to be.

Trouble is that the shares had jumped to 37c on opening today and when the placement news came through the shares *have dropped like a stone to 25c.* Interesting...

I think there may be some very crisp fingers around this evening..


----------



## sparkie (23 March 2011)

basilio said:


> What goes up....
> 
> PBT has just announced  a capital raising of $6.2m with the private sale to sophisticated investors of  27 m shares at .225 c.   This capitalizes exceptionally well on yesterdays announcement of just how effective their Alzheimer treatment is going to be.
> 
> ...




I checked the price later in the day was  and then saw about the capital raising 

whats your thoughts on the future?


----------



## AussieBoy (23 March 2011)

basilio said:


> What goes up....
> 
> PBT has just announced  a capital raising of $6.2m with the private sale to sophisticated investors of  27 m shares at .225 c.   This capitalizes exceptionally well on yesterdays announcement of just how effective their Alzheimer treatment is going to be.
> 
> ...




I'm very happy I got out when I did.  I got in yesterday in the late afternoon at 22.5c and read the whole article regarding the Alzheimers treatment vaccinations etc. etc. Then, I was in university classes this morning with my laptop computer and saw the "indicative price" (on Commsec) for it at 29c in pre-open trading, and then it went to 29.5c, then 30c, then 30.5c.........and I was like "WOW, I can't believe this".  I felt it was going to go up this morning, BUT not by the amount it did, especially after the gap up from yesterday.  It sky-rocketed up to 37c at open (going up to 37.5c at its peak).  I got out at 35.5c (hence making a nice 58% gain, my highest since I joined the stock market 2 months ago) when I saw the number of sellers starting to increase a lot (I don't know if this is referred to as 'filling the gap', someone can verify this terminology for me).  Then, on my occasional checks I had a look at the price and it was plateauing around the 33-34c mark.  Then in the later afternoon, had a look and again........WOW! I couldn't believe when I saw it just went right back down to around 24c.

This stock reminds me very much of my experience with AIV last month.  It was just hovering around at 7.7c, then on some announcement, in the space of 3 minutes or so, shot up to 11.5c, then plateaued around 9.5c before going back down to 7.7c and below that by the end of that day.  It's now around 6c or so I believe


----------



## sparkie (23 March 2011)

hopefully my luck will turn around 
congrats thou!

where can I find the indicative price on pre open in commsec?

do you have realtime charts in commsec as well?


----------



## basilio (23 March 2011)

This is always going to be an interesting share.

A successful treatment for Alzheimers is almost the Holy Grail. In terms of potential profit as well as actually being a worthwhile product it is right up there.

Prana has been on this path for many years now. In fact I can remember a friend of mine trying to encourage interest from me at least 7-8 years ago. It does look as if it is getting closer to reality and if that is the case then this share will certainly go through the roof. 

On balance I think it is worth a small speculative punt with a chance of being a big success. ( Mind you I have run out of the readies for any more speculative punts!!)  The fact that they now have another $6.2 m in kitty to keep the research going is good news. As usual DYOR and in particular be aware of how long it has taken for this company to get this far..


----------



## Evangeline (25 March 2011)

Yes I got burnt on this one, but am going to hang on for the duration I think.  Finding a cure for Alzheimers has got to be up there with a cure for cancer or aids.  There is a massive market.  It seems they have come quite a long way now after many years of research and have some very impressive clinical results.  

There was talk of them getting a large grant from the previous Victorian govt, but now there has been a change of govt perhaps it may not happen.  You would think that it would be worthwhile investment for a govt of any political persuasion though, and I would not be surprised if we got news on this front to help buoy the price for the new placement holders.

I wonder how many years it would take them to get the drug through all the approval channels if they continue to prove their technology?


----------



## piggybank (16 August 2013)

I thought it might be a good time to bring the thread back to life!!

It closed @ 43c today after an intra-day high of 45.5c on just over a million turnover. It hasn't been this since October 2008, so they must be something right for the price to have doubled in just 3 to 4 months.

Anyone here who knows what is making the stock suddenly so popular?


----------



## piggybank (19 August 2013)

Up again today.


----------



## piggybank (26 August 2013)

Closed up just over 14% on the day - which it also replied to a ASX speeding ticket...


----------



## piggybank (31 October 2013)

Prana’s PBT2 Reverses Memory Loss in Normal Ageing

• PBT2 Increases numbers of Neurons in the brain
• PBT2 increases numbers of Synapses in the brain
• PBT2 increases NMDA and AMPA levels
• PBT2 increases Protein Phosphatase 2a (PP2a)

“It is very exciting to discover that PBT2 not only helps clear amyloid from the brain, but is promoting the birth of new nerve cells in a part of the brain that is particularly affected by Alzheimer’s disease, the hippocampus. This now adds to the predicted beneficial properties of PBT2 for the treatment and prevention of Alzheimer’s disease,” commented Dr Rudy Tanzi, Professor of Neurology at Harvard Medical School, Vice Chair of Neurology at Massachusetts General Hospital, and Prana’s Chief Scientific Advisor.

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PBT&E=ASX&N=397272

Today's announcement was warmly received by the market - up 40% (closed @ 54.5c) on larger than normal volume.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 November 2013)

piggybank

I bought a fairly large number of shares 3 months ago.
We don't get the phase 2 results till March, but this company has a good track record and I am reasonably confident that the results will be good. Phase 3 may yet be another story however I do think this company is in the box seat as it now appears big pharma expended money on the wrong theory.

The reason for the big rise is that if it could help in other memory problems despite Alzheimers then this could be even more the drug of the decade. 

As for any biotech, you shouldn't put more than 5% of your capital in it.


----------



## piggybank (10 December 2013)

Looking good atm Knobby22 - I hope you've still got your parcel of shares

Up 320% so far this year.. The following link is for the AGM presentation that took place on the 28th November

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PBT&E=ASX&N=398945

And this link is for yesterdays announcement on the progress of PBT2.

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PBT&E=ASX&N=399535


----------



## piggybank (20 January 2014)




----------



## piggybank (23 January 2014)

Hi,

*Prana Commences US Investor Roadshow*
Melbourne, Australia – Wednesday 22nd January, 2014; San Francisco, United States – Tuesday 21st January 2014: Prana Biotechnology (ASXBT/ NASDAQRAN), a leading innovative drug developer targeting disease modification in neurodegenerative disease, is commencing a non-deal investor roadshow in the United States with Credit Suisse. The Corporate presentation includes: Information on the Company’s development programs and upcoming catalysts; Overview of the Huntington’s disease phase 2 clinical trial which is nearing the reporting of major clinical results; and Overview of the Alzheimer’s disease phase 2 clinical trial, which is expected to report in March 2014. Mr Geoffrey Kempler, President and Chief Executive Officer and Professor Rudy Tanzi, Prana’s Chief Scientific Advisor and Professor of Neurology, Harvard Medical School will be in attendance....

The rest of this announcement can be read by clicking on this link:-

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PBT&E=ASX&N=401160


----------



## piggybank (28 January 2014)

Up another 10 cents today.


----------



## galumay (1 April 2014)

Hope non one here got caught in this train wreck, another speculative bio tech bites the dust. 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-31/prana-biotech-plunges-76-drug-fails-in-alzheimer-study.html


----------



## piggybank (2 April 2014)

galumay said:


> Hope non one here got caught in this train wreck, another speculative bio tech bites the dust.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-31/prana-biotech-plunges-76-drug-fails-in-alzheimer-study.html




I didn't get caught in the train wreck but feel sorry for those who were. I was working at Melbourne Uni in the early '90s when PBT started their research work, hoping to find a cure (or at least managing to slow it down) for AD/dementia - but unfortunatly it hasn't worked out that way. My Mom was admitted into an aged care facility (in Britain) 3 weeks ago after my Dad who had been looking after her over the past 18 months, could no longer as her Vascular dementia had reached a stage where she needed virtually 24 hours care.

Lets hope that someone else has better luck finding a cure for it 

Regards
PB


----------



## greggles (3 January 2019)

Prana Biotechnology is making impressive gains today, days after announcing that Life Biosciences LLC is leading a strategic investment of up to A$44.5 million (US$31.4 million) in the company.



> MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA AND SAN FRANCISCO, USA – 28 December 2018: Prana Biotechnology Ltd (ASX: PBT, NASDAQ: PRAN) (“Prana” or “the Company”) has today announced that it has entered into  a securities purchase agreement for a lead investment by Boston based Life Biosciences LLC (“Life  Biosciences”) to raise up to approximately A$44.5 million (approx. US$31.4 million). Life Biosciences will initially invest US$7.5 million (approx. A$10.6 million), with the agreement allowing Prana to raise an additional US$2 million from other investors, totalling US$9.5 million (approx. A$13.4 million). A further amount of up to approximately A$31 million (approx. US$21.9 million) would be invested by Life  Biosciences and other investors on exercise of  short-term warrants being issued as part of the transaction.




https://iwatchmarkets.com/prana-biotechnology-pran-stock-flying-on-strategic-investment/1204/

PBT is currently up 60.63% to 5.3c so far today on volume of around 3 million shares.


----------



## System (12 April 2019)

On April 12th, 2019, Prana Biotechnology Limited (PBT) changed its name and ASX code to Alterity Therapeutics Limited (ATH).


----------



## frugal.rock (1 July 2020)

galumay said:


> Hope non one here got caught in this train wreck, another speculative bio tech bites the dust.
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-31/prana-biotech-plunges-76-drug-fails-in-alzheimer-study.html



Looking like something is going well now? Dunno what apart from the announcement... Will look into it later... on a trading halt now.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2020)

Going to get a *Please Explain*


----------



## frugal.rock (1 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Going to get a *Please Explain*



And rightly so!
Could be a case of insider action picked up by bots... no doubt a few suckers have funds tied up now for X period of time...


----------



## frugal.rock (1 July 2020)

Back and pumping again if anyone wants to watch the action

Absolutely nuts!

Edit, it dropped around 700% whilst I was posting, and another 300 or so since...
not often that you get to see a stock jumping 30% or so each tick... craziness.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 July 2020)

Has settled and been consolidating on or around 0.036 since the run mentioned above.
Hoping someone has done some due diligence FA and can ad any understanding to the mix?
Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (5 August 2020)

Dang.
Another train left the station without me.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Dang.
> Another train left the station without me.
> 
> View attachment 106962



It looks as if it may fill the gap. 

Go buy a chiko roll and wait for the train when it comes back in. 

gg


----------



## greggles (16 November 2020)

ATH has been up and down this year, but it's come roaring back to life today after announcing the allowance of a new composition of matter patent by the United States Patent and Trademark Office.

The patent is titled "Compounds for and Methods of Treating Diseases" and is "the product of in-house discovery research and is central to Alterity’s next generation drug development portfolio focussed on neurodegenerative diseases."

The news has seen the ATH share price surge 26.9% to 3.3c this morning where it is currently stuck due to the ASX's market data issues.

Looking into this one a bit closer to see if I can put this morning's announcement into context. Sounds very promising.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 November 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Go buy a chiko roll and wait for the train when it comes back in.



I see you know my weak points,...
After a day in Luxembourg, I ended up travelling to Belgium  instead of back to Strasbourg.... all because of a Baguette and some "foreign interference"... long story.

By memory Greggles, the Bank of NY mellonheads own a decent chunk of this one.


----------



## greggles (16 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> By memory Greggles, the Bank of NY mellonheads own a decent chunk of this one.




Interesting. 

But biotech stocks scare me. Holding them is like defusing a bomb. You never know if or when it is going to go off and blow you up. You can do very well out of them, but you can very easily go to $0 as well.

I would trade them, but would avoid holding them long term unless I really understood the business and the therapy or treatment they were working on.

I'll have a look at this one to see if I can understand it a little better.


----------



## hhka (1 December 2020)

It is still down today @ 0.031


----------



## greggles (9 February 2021)

hhka said:


> It is still down today @ 0.031




Back up again today after announcing that it is the recipient of funding from the Michael J. Fox foundation for Parkinson's Research.






Currently trading at 4.7c (up 20.5%) but hit an intraday high of 5.3c. 

Parkinson's is a big deal. It remains uncured and according to Wikipedia, "In 2015, PD affected 6.2 million people and resulted in about 117,400 deaths globally".

So a big market for any successful treatment. 

Even though I'm not into biotechs this one is probably worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Joules MM1 (15 July 2021)

best close since nov 20
opened .034, low .033 (low volume) then steady rise into the close
not a lot to see in the chart, yet the steady rise and price not getting treated as a liquidity binge suggests more upside

"....that ATH434   preserves neurons while   reducingα-synucleinin areas of pathology is exactly
 what we were hoping to see as we advance to clinical trials in MSA,” said Alterity Chief Executive Officer David Stamler, M.D. "


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 August 2021)

not a holder of this, ardent follower of their progress, current holders getting all the right news
again today, just need decent progress in the development


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 November 2021)

prob a pop for a cupla of fractions, this needs trend to interest money that matters
...interesting news tho




__





						ATH434 Reverses Colorectal Dysfunction in the A53T Mouse Model of Parkinson’s Disease - IOS Press
					

Background: Gastrointestinal (GI) complications, that severely impact patient quality of life, are a common occurrence in patients with Parkinson’s disease (PD). Damage to enteric neurons and the accumulation of alpha-synuclein in the enteric nervous




					content.iospress.com


----------



## frugal.rock (7 January 2022)

Have noticed a few US biotechs popping over the last few nights.
Alterity (ATHE) on the NASDAQ is currently up 37% pre market.

I'm assuming it's the same company, dual listed or more?

It's a horrible chart really, but today's bar may be the reversal, or not? 
There was a US patent granted announcement today.
Not my cup of tea without any DD/FA but may be interesting to watch.


----------



## greggles (20 September 2022)

Some encouraging news today for ATH with its FDA application to conduct its Phase 2 clinical trials in the US having been approved.

ATH's share price has been in a year long downtrend that seems to have formed a bottom around 1.5c just recently. This news has sent it north again, but it is just the first step in a long, complicated, capital intensive process so management will need to kick some goals in the form of partnership agreements or industry support to generate some positive sentiment and fire up the share price even further.


----------

